# Queensland building boost



## Real Estate Brisbane (Jun 22, 2011)

What are your thoughts on the new $10,000 Queensland building boost to be rolled out in August 2011?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

This will help a lot, no matter how small or big this is depending really on who's asking. I find the bonus for 
first time homeowners wanting or building a new home a great addition to the budget. 
Upscaling this budget will be cool 

cheers


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

This is good news. Something is good than nothing. This will surely boost the real estate market.


----------



## BasilBarfly (Jun 29, 2011)

*Robbing Peter to pay Paul*

Be advised that also from Ausgust 1st Stamp duty will change as well:-

From 1 August 2011, the way transfer duty is calculated will change. A major part of this adjustment is the indefinite abolishment of "Home Concession" (also known as the "Principal Place of Residence") transfer duty rates.

> For Contracts entered into from 1 August 2011, no concession will be available to those buying an established home who have owned property before.

> Concessions are still available for those buying their first home or those buying vacant land to construct their first home.

> On the plus side, the brackets used for calculating transfer duty have been adjusted. For those buying investment property under $980,000, the amount paid will actually be less under the new rates. A simple example is as follows:

Transfer Duty liability for consideration amount of $500,000.00

Current Investment Rates - $15,925.00

New Rates effective 1 August 2011 - $15,525.00

What one hand gives, the other takes away. Nothing is ever given freely from the government....

BasilBarfly


----------



## myplace_11 (Jul 11, 2011)

It would be a great help to Queensland and real estate more commercial properties


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

heard Queensland is a real great place. Look for bargains and you're in for a great investment.

thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How lucky for me.... I am about to purchase a brand new townhouse in Brisbane.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations...

Best regards


----------

